# qui part où en vacances ?



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

moi je pars en croatie une semaine sur une ile ...
et vous?


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

ça te regarde ?!


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

yes


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi je pars en croatie une semaine sur une ile ...
> et vous?



Nous pas, désolé :rose:


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi je pars en croatie une semaine sur une ile ...
> et vous?



Tiens ! Ce sujet ressemble à celui-ci... Et y'a même celui-là pour ceux qui restent...


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Depuis qu'on les a vu débarquer sur nos plages en 1936, nous préférons rester discrets sur nos lieux de villégiature et autres quartiers d'été.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Toi, tu vas faire de la peine à OUABABELOUBABELAMBEMBOUM.


----------



## CouleurSud (22 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> Tiens ! Ce sujet ressemble à celui-ci... Et y'a même celui-là pour ceux qui restent...



Tu dis ça parce que tu n'aimes pas les îles en Croatie ? 
C'est ça ?


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

elle est jalouse c pour cela ?
je vous mettrai les photos que je prendrais de la bas
autre chose?


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Tu dis ça parce que tu n'aimes pas les îles en Croatie ?
> C'est ça ?



De suite les grands mots... 
De toutes façons, je sais pas : j'ai pas testé... Pourquoi ? Tu m'invites ?


----------



## Tulum (22 Juillet 2008)

:mouais:  Encore un fil de trop.


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

Tulum a dit:


> :mouais:  Encore un fil de trop.



et encore un post de trop ça grouille de faux nioubes et de petits trolls dans le bar en ce moment pfiouuu, va falloir lacher bassman là-dedans !


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juillet 2008)

Ils veulent des vacances ?


----------



## elKBron (22 Juillet 2008)

ouaiiiiiis

mes meilleures vacances : surf sur macgé, détente et sourires assurés (copyright sur ce slogan, merci pour les royalties)


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> elle est jalouse c pour cela ?
> je vous mettrai les photos que je prendrais de la bas
> autre chose?



Super géniale idée !
Un thread pour poster tes photos de vacances en Croatie.
J'ai hâte d'y voir tes images.
Trop classe !
Prend aussi des photos dans l'avion.
Tiens d'ailleurs, t'y vas comment ?
Faut nous faire un reportage.
J'adore les reportages.
Oublie pas le scan du passeport avec le tampon.
Je sais même pas où c'est la Croatie.
Si tu y vas en bagnole, envoie-nous ton trajet sur la carte d'Europe.
Avec les pauses déjeuner, pipi et tout et tout
Faut nous tenir au courant de tout.
Prévois des tongs. Fait chaud là-bas.
Oublie pas le portrait de ta douce locale.
Fais nous baver avec de beaux soleils couchants.
Vivement que tu reviennes.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

super enfin un copain 

pas comme ceux qui regardent sous leur lit si je suis pas en dessous

en cherchant mon ip

mais je mettrais mes photos ici pas de soucis 
bah je vais en avion 
tiens voici le lien de mon hotel
http://www.korcula-hotels.com/en/hotels/hotel-marko-polo.php


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

C'est pas avec des liens que tu vas me faire voyager.
J'attend avec impatience tes images.
Les couloirs d'hôtel éclairés au néon.
La piscine de l'hôtel plus bleue que la mer.
Le réceptionniste de l'hôtel pris en flag avec&#8230;
Le hall de l'hôtel au petit matin.
Enfin tout ce qui fait le voyage.


----------



## olivier78150 (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas avec des liens que tu vas me faire voyager.
> J'attend avec impatience tes images.
> Les couloirs d'hôtel éclairés au néon.
> La piscine de l'hôtel plus bleue que la mer.
> ...


no problemo


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

Au fait, tu pars quand ?


----------



## vian (22 Juillet 2008)

moi je pars en vacances a Rocquencourt. Je peux aussi envoyer des photos.


----------



## CRISPEACE (22 Juillet 2008)

Je pense que ça fera pas le même effet...  Mais envoie, on ne sais jamais, ça peut nous surprendre...


----------



## alèm (22 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Au fait, tu pars quand ?



je vais abuser de mon statut de modérateur démissionnaire. il partira ptêt dès ce soir. Tu peux désormais réutiliser ton pseudo OMignard cher oliviercodepostal !


----------



## aCLR (22 Juillet 2008)

Ouais !!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est pas avec des liens que tu vas me faire voyager.
> J'attend avec impatience tes images.
> Les couloirs d'hôtel éclairés au néon.
> La piscine de l'hôtel plus bleue que la mer.
> ...


 
Et le maillot de bain !

Important, ça, les images du maillot de bain !


----------



## Mobyduck (23 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi je pars en croatie une semaine sur une ile ...
> et vous?



Ta syntaxe fait mal aux yeux: _Qui part en vacances, et où?_ 

C'eût été mieux, non?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Ta

C'eût

(désolé, impossible de résister)


----------



## Macuserman (23 Juillet 2008)

Je pars dès Vendredi...je vais à Corfu (Grèce océanique) ! 

Je vous entends d'ici: "Ahhh la chance", mais si mais si, vous le dîtes...!! 

Juste un truc, je pars, oui, cool...je loupe mon colis iPhone pendant ces 3 semaines: moins cool ça hein !!??


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

Macuserman a dit:


> Je pars dès Vendredi...je vais à Corfu (Grèce océanique) !
> 
> Je vous entends d'ici: "Ahhh la chance", mais si mais si, vous le dîtes...!!
> 
> Juste un truc, je pars, oui, cool...je loupe mon colis iPhone pendant 3 semaines: moins coll ça hein !!??



Tu pars en Grèce et en plus tu vas recevoir l'iPhone ? ! Et tu te plaind ! :hein:
J'ten foutrez moi !


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

C est en corse qu il faut venir ...héhéhé


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> C est en corse qu il faut venir ...héhéhé



Je confirme ! Magnifique la Corse est ! :love:
Pas besoin d'aller chez nos voisins...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

enfin kelkun de censé ici .. héhéhéhé...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Vivement que tu reviennes.



ou pas.


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> ou pas.



Une bonne nouvelle


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Je reste chez moi, j'ai été trop longtemps séparé de mon Apple display cette année et il n'est pas accepté sur les plages.


----------



## CouleurSud (23 Juillet 2008)

J'aime bien ce fil. Il m'évoque des rivages lointains, des îles perdues aux confins du vaste monde, des atolls qui bravent vaillamment, avec leurs barrières de corail, les grands trains de houle des océans majestueux. En lisant ces beaux messages, je me sens appelé par le voyage, hélé par des _terra incognita_ où des indigènes aux us étranges, à la langue chantante, aux costumes chatoyant de couleurs vives vaquent à des occupations saines, proches qu'ils sont encore - les bienheureux- de la bienveillante et sage nature.

Continuez à poster pour nourrir mes rêves d'ailleurs


----------



## usurp (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> C est en corse qu il faut venir ...héhéhé




T'as raison 

D'ailleurs, j'y vais dès samedi. 

--Usurp--


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

YESSS PAPA ....si tu veux des infos sur quoi faire et ou aller quand tu seras la , n hesites pas !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> moi je pars en croatie une semaine sur une ile ...



Tant que c'est pas sur la mienne, ça me va... 



MANO2A a dit:


> C est en corse qu il faut venir ...héhéhé



Aiò! Déconnes pas ; on est déjà serrés qu'on en peut plus! Tu as de la famille dans l'hôtellerie et la restauration ou quoi ?...  





usurp a dit:


> T'as raison
> 
> D'ailleurs, j'y vais dès samedi.
> 
> --Usurp--



Piombu! Héééééé voilà!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

faut bien retablir un peu la balance, on est tellement peu l hiver....héhéhéhé...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> faut bien retablir un peu la balance, on est tellement peu l hiver....héhéhéhé...



Aaaaaah je vois.... Môôôssieur attend surtout les petites touristes toutes neuves...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

roh putain !!!! jsuis demaské !!!


----------



## usurp (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> YESSS PAPA ....si tu veux des infos sur quoi faire et ou aller quand tu seras la , n hesites pas !!!



Je prend note ! Merci MANO2A  

J'ai hâte d'y être . 
3 semaines à Caterri, à quelques Km d'île Rousse, ça devrai me remettre la pêche pour quelques mois

Au fait, comment tu sais que je suis papa :mouais::mouais::mouais: 

PS: Patochman, j'ai le droit, moi, de venir dans ton île ?. Parce que je n'ai pas envie de me faire bouler!!!


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

donk tu seras ici debut aout ....pour le festival porto latino a st florent...avek emir kusturica  and the no smoking orchestra....dla balle ...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> roh putain !!!! jsuis demaské !!!



Oui... Surtout que l'Ajaccienne ça va un moment. Ça finit toujours par devenir pesant... Je me demande toujours comment mon père fait pour supporter ma mère...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

ahhh mais attention môssieur !!! l ajaccienne c est un concept, ki tient d ailleurs plus de l art abstrait qu autre chose...
héhé...


----------



## usurp (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> donk tu seras ici debut aout ....pour le festival porto latino a st florent...avek emir kusturica  and the no smoking orchestra....dla balle ...



déjà une bonne info à étudier. ça commence bien!


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

Vous êtes nombreux à attendre en embuscade comme ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

tiens je  te file le lien :

http://www.porto-latino.com/

ptetre kon se kroisera ...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Arf... ptain, un 2ém Corse sur MacG... on double d'un coup le quota des minorités malfaisantes...   

Bon sinon, j'espère qu'il y a moins de caravanes Hollandaises chez vous qu'en Provence cet été !!! vivement septembre tiens... :sleep:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous êtes nombreux à attendre en embuscade comme ça ?



plus ke tu le krois !!! 

mdr


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Vous êtes nombreux à attendre en embuscade comme ça ?



Ah... Moi tu sais bien que j'ai délocalisé ma vie affective...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Arf... ptain, un 2ém Corse sur MacG... on double d'un coup le quota des minorités malfaisantes...



Mon Vinc', alors là je dois dire que tu me fends le coeur...
S'il y en a bien un ici pour témoigner que je ne suis qu'amour et douceur, c'est bien toi... :love:





> Bon sinon, j'espère qu'il y a moins de caravanes Hollandaises chez vous qu'en Provence cet été !!! vivement septembre tiens... :sleep:


Bah... Je ne sors plus en ce moment... Je suis bien sur ma colline avec un stock de cartouches de Lucky et mes cubis de Clos Capitoro... :style: :king:


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> plus ke tu le krois !!!
> 
> mdr



Tu veux dire que la Corse est à la femme ce que la Russie est à l'homme ?  



			
				PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah... Moi tu sais bien que j'ai délocalisé ma vie affective...



Tu aimes le dépaysement  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

n empeche ke a un cubis de clos capitoro je prefere boire une bouteille d alexandra ..bon, le prix n est pas le meme ... alors j en bois moins ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

heu desole je ne komprends pas ta kestion...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> n empeche ke a un cubis de clos capitoro je prefere boire une bouteille d alexandra ..bon, le prix n est pas le meme ... alors j en bois moins ...



Certes, certes... mais Capitoro, c'est juste en bas de la maison et je ne croise pas encore de camping-cars hollandais en allant me ravitailler...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Mon Vinc', alors là je dois dire que tu me fends le coeur...
> S'il y en a bien un ici pour témoigner que je ne suis qu'amour et douceur, c'est bien toi... :love:




Désolé mon loulou, la jalousie n'est qu'une salope capable de rendre méchant la gentillesse incarnée que je suis...  




PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... Je ne sors plus en ce moment... Je suis bien sur ma colline avec un stock de cartouches de Lucky et mes cubis de Clos Capitoro... :style: :king:



J'arrive...  :love:


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

Oula ! y'a trop de monde ici !  :afraid:










ok, je sors... :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

mais tu nes pas obligé de rester tu sais !!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

CQFD...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Quant à moi, je pars en vacances en France


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Quant à moi, je pars en vacances en France



C'est trèèèèèès bien... Tu vas y être comme un coq en plâtre...


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Quant à moi, je pars en vacances en France



Évite la Corse, c'est plein de Hollandais en short ! :modo:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

heuuu....le 12 , tu sors ...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Je ferais bien une carrière d'enseignant titulaire remplaçant.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

????? komment ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

On parle pas de vacances ?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Évite la Corse, c'est plein de Hollandais en short ! :modo:



Na, moi c'est dans le nord, à Lille.

J'y suis depuis 2 semaines, et je me régale.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

oui c est vrai...et tu partirais ou en vakances  ???


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

CRISPEACE a dit:


> ...ok, je sors... :rateau:





MANO2A a dit:


> mais tu nes pas obligé de rester tu sais !!!



C'est bien ce que je disais...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

PeDrO l'Ane Vert a dit:


> Na, moi c'est dans le nord, à Lille.
> 
> J'y suis depuis 2 semaines, et je me régale.



Je l'avais bien dit que "bienvenu chez les Ch'ti" ferait des dégâts... ça va devenir bouletLand la haut...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

t es enkore la ???

hahah...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Je l'avais bien dit que "bienvenu chez les Ch'ti" ferait des dégâts... ça va devenir bouletLand la haut...



Je le savais qu'il allait parler celui-là.

LeComcombreMaské porte bien son nom: Dégueu et invisible.

Non, plus sérieusement, je ne me suis pas fait influencé par "Bienvenue Chez les Ch'ti" ou autre choses, la seule fois où j'ai vu le film, c'est en prenant l'avion (Air France) pour Paris. C'était un vol long courrier.

Ça fait du bien le nord, il fait froid, il y a du vent, en c'est la France. Ça change de l'Afrique...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

MANO2A a dit:


> oui c est vrai...et tu partirais ou en vakances  ???



Oulà ... j'attends mille papiers entre les fermetures estivales des différentes administrations françaises avant de songer à quoique ce soit. J'ai le temps de sécher sur place.


----------



## elKBron (23 Juillet 2008)

alors moi, j'irais bien en vacances dans cette île Française que l'on nomme Corse. Mais si tous les Corses s'ostinent à remplacer les "qu" et les "c" dans les mots par des "k", ca va me gonfler sévère... 

impression d'être en face d'un Prussien... Ca gâche mes futures vacances même que je n'y suis pas encore


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> alors moi, j'irais bien en vacances dans cette île Française que l'on nomme Corse. Mais si tous les Corses s'ostinent à remplacer les "qu" et les "c" dans les mots par des "k", ca va me gonfler sévère...



Kabròn!


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

...moi je pars dans une contrée exotique .....:love::love::love:


...Finistère Sud .... Pointe de la Torche......

..ça c'est mon spot d'été .....


----------



## elKBron (23 Juillet 2008)

hey Patochman, j'espère que tu n'es pas légionnaire


----------



## CRISPEACE (23 Juillet 2008)

En tout cas faut pas se gaver de cassoulet (même préparé avec amour...) pour être légionnaire... 


_ÉDIT :  Je sais pas pourquoi mais je m'y attendais un peu à celle-là... 
Tu l'a préparé avec Amour j'espère... :love: _
_Re-édit : Apparemment pas (la préparation avec Amour...) :rateau:_


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Juillet 2008)

Va voir ton profil, ma cocotte...


----------



## Craquounette (23 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ça c'est mon spot d'été .....


 
Ils ne vont pas manquer de vent avec toi sur place


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

...ben wé...au milieu des odeurs de marée je passe inapperçu :rateau:

.....je laisse aussi traîner ma bite au milieu des algues...les filles jouent avec croyant que c'est un dauphin:love:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

naïve comme une bigouden ?


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> naïve comme une bigouden ?




...pas que .....


----------



## aCLR (23 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> CQFD...



MANO2A dirait CKFD


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Arf... ptain, un 2ém Corse sur MacG... on double d'un coup le quota des minorités malfaisantes...



J'espère qu'il écrit (et parle) le Corse mieux que le Français alors. Parce que les posts SMS qui de plus ne disent rien d'intéressant, ca me gonfle vite. Ceci vaut pour un premier avertissement (Patoch, explique lui qu'en général on ne voit pas le deuxième).



olivier78150 a dit:


> super enfin un copain
> 
> pas comme ceux qui regardent sous leur lit si je suis pas en dessous
> 
> en cherchant mon ip



Je ne mate pas sous ton lit, et ton IP je m'en fous. Premier avertissement aussi. Les trolls estivaux, ca va.


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> JJe ne mate pas sous ton lit, et ton IP je m'en fous. Premier avertissement aussi. Les trolls estivaux, ca va.





...houla ...l'a pas eu son quota de sang frais ...faisez pas lui iech !!!!!!! (surtout qu'il part pas en vacances lui )


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...houla ...l'a pas eu son quota de sang frais ...faisez pas lui iech !!!!!!! (surtout qu'il part pas en vacances lui )



J'en reviens, faut pas abuser!


----------



## Lalla (23 Juillet 2008)

(entre deux chasses de trolls et si ça intéresse)
Moi je vais à èn-waï city... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (23 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en reviens, faut pas abuser!




...dans ton cas faudrait ......


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...dans ton cas faudrait ......



Il y a des choses qui se dégustent


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Lalla a dit:


> (entre deux chasses de trolls et si ça intéresse)
> Moi je vais à èn-waï city... :rateau:



ça a l'air bien !


----------



## Amok (23 Juillet 2008)

odré a dit:


> ça a l'air bien !



Ca dépend si tu aimes les pommes, les grosses pommes...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (23 Juillet 2008)

Je préfère les poires, c'est plus juteux.


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> J'en reviens, faut pas abuser!



Réponds donc au sondage au lieu de passer ta mauvaise humeur sur les 2 neuneunioub de la semaine...


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (23 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...je laisse aussi traîner ma bite au milieu des algues...les filles jouent avec croyant que c'est un dauphin:love:



La bigouden est naïve mais pas bête, elle est capable de faire la différence entre un dauphin est une crevette grise morte...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ca dépend si tu aimes les pommes, les grosses pommes...



Que celle qui tombe à côté de l'arbre, j'suis difficile.


----------



## kisbizz (23 Juillet 2008)

on est obigé de partir en vacances juste parce que juillet est arrivé ?


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juillet 2008)

elKBron a dit:


> alors moi, j'irais bien en vacances dans cette île Française que l'on nomme Corse. Mais si tous les Corses s'ostinent à remplacer les "qu" et les "c" dans les mots par des "k", ca va me gonfler sévère...
> 
> impression d'être en face d'un Prussien... Ca gâche mes futures vacances même que je n'y suis pas encore



excuse moi mais je ne peux te laisser dire un mot de plus...ca va pas le faire du tout ....
t as quoi contre les prussiens ???


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Patoch, explique lui qu'en général on ne voit pas le deuxième.



Un vrai snipper Serbe, la Moque... T'es tout tranquille tout mignon en train de te les gratter dans un fil ; et pan!... La balle dans la nuque et t'es tout mort...


----------



## Lila (24 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Un vrai snipper Serbe, la Moque... T'es tout tranquille tout mignon en train de te les gratter dans un fil ; et pan!... La balle dans la nuque et t'es tout mort...



wééééé ..cash ta race !!!!! :style:


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> et pan!...



Chacun sa sensibilité de gâchette


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Juillet 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Chacun sa sensibilité de gâchette



C'est vrai que dans le célèbre club échangiste, "Chez Madame Simone", j'ai oui dire qu'on avait coutume de l'appeler Atchoum...


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que dans le célèbre club échangiste, "Chez Madame Simone", j'ai oui dire qu'on avait coutume de l'appeler Atchoum...



Mais comment sais-tu ca, toi ?!!!!! :rose: :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> C'est vrai que dans le célèbre club échangiste, "Chez Madame Simone", j'ai oui dire qu'on avait coutume de l'appeler Atchoum...


 
C'était qui Blanche-neige venue se faire croquer la pomme ?


----------



## Lila (24 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais comment sais-tu ca, toi ?!!!!! :rose: :mouais:



..c'est lui Madame Simone .......


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (24 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Mais comment sais-tu ca, toi ?!!!!! :rose: :mouais:





Lila a dit:


> ..c'est lui Madame Simone .......



Et moi je ne vous dirais pas qui est surnommé "Simplet l'anesthésiste Niçois"...


----------



## Amok (24 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et moi je ne vous dirais pas qui est surnommé "Simplet l'anesthésiste Niçois"...



Ni "la crevette grise"


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Ni "la crevette grise"



...les dauphins sont gris .....


----------



## etudiant69 (25 Juillet 2008)

Le béton aussi...


----------



## Lila (25 Juillet 2008)

etudiant69 a dit:


> Le béton aussi...



...wé ...mais ça amuse moins les filles !!!!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...wé ...mais ça amuse moins les filles !!!!



Ben ça dépend, je me souviens de qqun surnommé "Queue d'Béton"... il amusait beaucoup les filles si ma mémoire est bonne... :rateau:


----------



## Amok (25 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben ça dépend, je me souviens de qqun surnommé "Queue d'Béton"...



Ca doit gratter... Et pas être ce qui se fait de mieux pour nager...


----------



## jpmiss (25 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et moi je ne vous dirais pas qui est surnommé "Simplet l'anesthésiste Niçois"...



Et si t'allais a Fancoulo toi?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2008)

jpmiss a dit:


> Et si t'allais a Fancoul*eaux* toi?



Respectons l'orthographe, je vous prie...


----------



## Craquounette (25 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Et moi je ne vous dirais pas qui est surnommé "Simplet l'anesthésiste Niçois"...



Il m'aurait donc menti ? Perso j'ai eu la version "Dieu niçois de la reproduction"...

Note que on peut être simplet et reproducteur :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Juillet 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Note que on peut être simplet et reproducteur :mouais:



Sûr!... Vu le nombre de tanches qui démoulent du chiard à tours de jambes, c'est quasi scientifiquement prouvé...


----------



## CouleurSud (26 Juillet 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Sûr!... Vu le nombre de tanches qui démoulent du chiard à tours de jambes, c'est quasi scientifiquement prouvé...



C'est bien la première fois que je me sens en empathie avec un Corse. :love:


----------



## alèm (26 Juillet 2008)

moi c'est la énième fois, surtout avec Patoch&#8230; 

_mais la première fois, c'était à Porticcio (eh ouais ! ) avec un gars qui était venu avec ses potes pour nous casser la gueule (une méprise dira-t'on ) lorsqu'on a vu passer quelques italiennes en Vespa&#8230; Les Corses nous ont emmené à la plage ensuite pour aller draguer (ensemble) les envahisseuses romaines&#8230;  _


----------



## Bassman (26 Juillet 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Ben ça dépend, je me souviens de qqun surnommé "Queue d'Béton"... il amusait beaucoup les filles si ma mémoire est bonne... :rateau:



J'aime pas bien que vous parliez de moi en mon absence


----------



## Lila (27 Juillet 2008)

alèm a dit:


> moi c'est la énième fois, surtout avec Patoch
> 
> _mais la première fois, c'était à Porticcio (eh ouais ! ) avec un gars qui était venu avec ses potes pour nous casser la gueule (une méprise dira-t'on ) lorsqu'on a vu passer quelques italiennes en Vespa Les Corses nous ont emmené à la plage ensuite pour aller draguer (ensemble) les envahisseuses romaines  _



....il manque un détail liquide et vert pour que ça soit totalement crédible...

..je connais bien les coutumes locales des sauvages du coin ......:love:


----------



## alèm (27 Juillet 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....il manque un détail liquide et vert pour que ça soit totalement crédible...
> 
> ..je connais bien les coutumes locales des sauvages du coin ......:love:



non, pas à cet âge là on a fait dans la bière


----------



## CRISPEACE (8 Août 2008)

Je pars au Portugal à compter de demain et jusqu'au 20 août (à peu près...)
Voilà, à bientôt... 
Et soyez sage...


----------



## Alex666 (8 Août 2008)

je reviens d'un petit trip Croatie, Milan, Tessin très sympa


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

Kébèk pour bientôt


----------



## melaure (8 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Kébèk pour bientôt



Tabernacle !!!


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Tabernacle !!!


 
Comme tu dis


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2008)

Poil au...


=>[]


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2008)

A la fin du mois... En bateau entre la Corse et l'Italie... :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> A la fin du mois... En bateau entre la Corse et l'Italie... :love:


 
Dans la mer ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Dans la mer ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:



Nan nan nan... DANS la myrthe et SUR la mer...


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan nan nan... DANS la myrthe et SUR la mer...


 

Ahhh tu m'as fait peur


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2008)

La Corse? j'y étais!! mais point de Patoch.... déçu je suis


----------



## asticotboy (8 Août 2008)

Je reviens de Beziers...

Je suis bien content d'avoir profité du beau temps, vu la pluie qu'il tombe dans l'est.


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> La Corse? j'y étais!! mais point de Patoch.... déçu je suis


 

Je viens de voir les photos ! c'est normal que tu n'ais pas vu patoch ! t'étais pas au bon endroit


----------



## r e m y (8 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Je viens de voir les photos ! c'est normal que tu n'ais pas vu patoch ! t'étais pas au bon endroit


 
Parce que là je n'ai mis en ligne que les photos "publiables".... 

les coins mal famés je les ai faits également, mais je ne peux pas mettre ça en ligne! :rose:


----------



## woulf (8 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Kébèk pour bientôt



Prévois ton imperméable, tes bottes en caoutchouc et un parapluie, c'Est le pire été depuis des années, 400mm de pluie à date... 
http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080808/CPSOLEIL/80807295/6737/CPACTUALITES

Et puis combien de fois faudra le dire: tabarnaak pas tabernacle !

Bon, il m'a fallu plus de deux ans pour saisir la différence, mais elle est bien réelle


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> Parce que là je n'ai mis en ligne que les photos "publiables"....
> 
> les coins mal famés je les ai faits également, mais je ne peux pas mettre ça en ligne! :rose:



Tu pourrais faire une galerie privée et me donner le pass 





woulf a dit:


> Prévois ton imperméable, tes bottes en caoutchouc et un parapluie, c'Est le pire été depuis des années, 400mm de pluie à date...
> http://www.cyberpresse.ca/article/20080808/CPSOLEIL/80807295/6737/CPACTUALITES
> 
> Et puis combien de fois faudra le dire: tabarnaak pas tabernacle !
> ...




C'est pas parce que tu es jaloux qu'il faut essayer de me décourager  tabernaaaaak


----------



## kitetrip (8 Août 2008)

On va à EuropaPark (oui, je suis resté un grand gamin ) et ensuite sûrement la mer


----------



## tirhum (8 Août 2008)

Poil au...

=>[]


----------



## woulf (8 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Tu pourrais faire une galerie privée et me donner le pass
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bordel ! TabArnaaak  pas tabernacle ni tabernaaak...

Et je m'en fous, je reviens dans le sud de la France et en Italie les 2 prochaines semaines, alors, jaloux, pas trop


----------



## l'écrieur (8 Août 2008)

Je me casse. Et faites ça bien, qu'on soit pas emmerdé.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Août 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> La Corse? j'y étais!! mais point de Patoch.... déçu je suis



Bah... On aurait pu se croiser à l'hotel du vieux moulin, à Centuri... J'y monte pour leurs pâtes à la langouste... Mais pas en cette saison ; c'est trop mal fréquenté...


----------



## Alex666 (9 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bah... On aurait pu se croiser à l'hotel du vieux moulin, à Centuri... J'y monte pour leurs pâtes à la langouste... Mais pas en cette saison ; c'est trop mal fréquenté...



je préfère les langoustes accompagnées de pâtes si je peux me permettre


----------



## thebiglebowsky (9 Août 2008)

Moi, je pars demain matin à Nazareth !!! ... 

ps : pas où vous croyez, bande de nases ! ... à 40 bornes de chez moi, près de Gand, pour un barbec chez un pote qu'on surnomme Jésus depuis qu'il est tout petit ! ... (vous comprendrez aisément pourquoi !!!!:rateau::rateau::rateau

Pratique : pour le barbec, on ramène simplement un peu d'eau, un ou deux poissons, quelques morceaux de pain et on bouffe pendant une semaine !

Peu pratique : j'emmène ma caméra mais c'est toujours le bordel pour filmer la dernière scène !

Epuisant : faudra encore courir après le coq pour éviter qu'il ne chante 3 fois (ça porte la poisse !)

Mais comme dirait mon pote : "A chacun sa croix !!!!!!"

...ça va être grandiose !!!!!!!


----------



## l'écrieur (9 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> je préfère les langoustes accompagnées de pâtes si je peux me permettre



Ce jeune n'a vraiment aucun sens gastronomique. 
Soit tu manges la langouste seule, avec les doigts et une compagne/un compagnon pour te les lécher, soit tu la dégustes en accompagnement. De pâtes, de gnochis, de bananes plantin grillées, d'un rizotto...


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Août 2008)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Ce jeune n'a vraiment aucun sens gastronomique.
> Soit tu manges la langouste seule, avec les doigts et une compagne/un compagnon pour te les lécher, soit tu la dégustes en accompagnement. De pâtes, de gnochis, de bananes plantin grillées, d'un rizotto...



Rizoto ? le mec du forum ?


----------



## tirhum (9 Août 2008)

:afraid:


----------



## Alex666 (9 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Rizoto ? le mec du forum ?



trop gros pour moi :rateau: je laisse ça aux anthropophages du forum...

je retourne dans la piscine voir ma langouste


----------



## benkenobi (10 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> trop gros pour moi :rateau: je laisse ça aux anthropophages du forum...
> 
> je retourne dans la piscine voir ma langouste




Il y a quelques années, j'avais élevé une langouste. On l'avait nommée Omar.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

Putain! J'en peux plus de ce bruit incessant de tongues, claquettes et autres Birkenmouk® de mes deux...
A longueur de journée, en processions.
Des nuées de molassons, de mouligasses...
Je ne vois que les pieds passer devant la boutique, tellement je n'ai pas envie de lever les yeux pour découvrir le reste...
Schlap schlok - Schlap schlok - Schlap schlok - Schlap schlok - Schlap schlok -Schlap schlok...
C'est la symphonie du laisser-aller, en ut vulgus.
Je vomis les gens qui traînent des pieds...
Vivement l'hiver!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! J'en peux plus de ce bruit incessant de tongues, claquettes et autres Birkenmouk® de mes deux...
> A longueur de journée, en processions.
> Des nuées de molassons, de mouligasses...
> Je ne vois que les pieds passer devant la boutique, tellement je n'ai pas envie de lever les yeux pour découvrir le reste...
> ...









Clic'


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

Rigole, rigole... Mais le bruit de bottes a bel et bien été remplacé par le bruit de claquette traînant chez l'envahisseur... :mouais:


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2008)

en même temps, le suisse s'y connait en schlapettes&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en même temps, le suisse s'y connait en schlapettes



On en a aussi... Et puis des beaux, hein...


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Putain! J'en peux plus de ce bruit incessant de tongues, claquettes et autres Birkenmouk® de mes deux...
> A longueur de journée, en processions.
> Des nuées de molassons, de mouligasses...
> Je ne vois que les pieds passer devant la boutique, tellement je n'ai pas envie de lever les yeux pour découvrir le reste...
> ...





PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rigole, rigole... Mais le bruit de bottes a bel et bien été remplacé par le bruit de claquette traînant chez l'envahisseur... :mouais:


Viens par chez moi, tu seras tranquille !....  :rateau: 
'fin, si tu aimes la pluie et le brouillard (l'hiver)... 



Y'a un p'tit gars, sur un des marchés, qui vend des saucissons excellents... dont du saucisson d'âne*...   


*"crétin!", oui je sais !...  :love:


----------



## estomak (10 Août 2008)

Trois semaines de vacances, En décembre pour moi.
Tour des états unis je vais essayer.
sinon, vu le temps qu'il fait ici depuis le début de l'été, je plains les vacanciers installés sur le campings en Bretagne. Ca donne pas envie d'être en vacance.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> *"crétin!", oui je sais !...  :love:



Voilà...  :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Rigole, rigole... Mais le bruit de bottes a bel et bien été remplacé par le bruit de claquette traînant chez l'envahisseur... :mouais:



Balavoine :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Balavoine :mouais:



Andouille! 
Tu dois bien faire rire ta belle-famille


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> On en a aussi... Et puis des beaux, hein...



Ouais, même des Valaisans partis vivre en Corse...


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Voilà...  :love:


Hinhinhin...
Un jour  mon prince viendra je viendrais t'emmerder !... 
C'est trop tentant...


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Hinhinhin...
> Un jour  mon prince viendra je viendrais t'emmerder !...
> C'est trop tentant...



Si c'est du futur pas de "s" à "viendrai" 

@patoch : on ne rigole pas quand le prince arrive


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> Ouais, même des Valaisans partis vivre en Corse...



Je te rappelle à toute fin utile que mes ancêtres helvètes, natifs de Broc, Canton de Gruyère, remontent au XVIIIe et se sont installés dans le Doubs, et non en Corse, suite à une vague de persécution contre les catholiques de la part de la vermine protestante...
Le fait que je sois donc 1/1000eme Suisse ne peut être considéré que comme purement anecdotique...
Alors, il faut cesser vos petites allusion vexantes, Monsieur!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Le fait que je sois donc 1/1000eme Suisse ne peut donc être considéré que comme purement anecdotique...



En effet, le canton de Gruyère n'existe que dans vos fantasmes...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

WebOliver a dit:


> En effet, le canton de Gruyère n'existe que dans vos fantasmes...



CQFD! 

Le village est certes mignon et on y déguste, je m'en souviens, de plantureux plats fromagers servis par des jeunes filles de toutes provenances (la mienne était je crois Marocaine) déguisées en Heidi... On nage tout de même dans le bon goût, en ces contrées... :love:


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> de plantureux plats fromagers servis par des jeunes filles de toutes provenances



Plantureux ? Le fromage ou les jeunes filles ? :mouais::mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Plantureux ? Le fromage ou les jeunes filles ? :mouais::mouais:



Ta connerie!


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta connerie!



Ah ben je pensais pas ! Pfiou je m'en était jamais rendu compte !

Merci patoch :love:


----------



## estomak (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ta connerie!



J'avais pas remarqué. 
_Corsica._
T'es Corse, toi?
-Ca doit etre trop cool d'habiter la bas. Pas besoin d'aller en vacances. 
T'habites déjà en vacances.


----------



## tirhum (10 Août 2008)

Poil à la panse.


:style:


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2008)

Je ne pars pas en Août. J'aime trop cette époque de l'année dans mon home sweet home. Et pour cause, c'est mon voisin* qui part. Et c'est le silence total dans le quartier pendant 4 semaines.
:style:



[petit HS]
vBull nous trouve de drôles de discussions similaires
Voir la pièce jointe 18052

  
[/petit HS]




*Quelle idée d'habiter un Z.I.


----------



## Pharmacos (10 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> J'avais pas remarqué.
> _Corsica._
> T'es Corse, toi?
> -Ca doit etre trop cool d'habiter la bas. Pas besoin d'aller en vacances.
> T'habites déjà en vacances.



Patoch ! Il veut gouter ton cassoulet


----------



## estomak (10 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Patoch ! Il veut gouter ton cassoulet




c'est pas une spécialité corse ça, si?
non mais ils des vieux fromages qui tuent en corse, il parait. 
Un machin avec des asticots dedans.
enfin, on va pas la bas pour la bouffe, plutôt pour le pays, j'pense.


----------



## alèm (10 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> enfin, on va pas la bas pour la bouffe, plutôt pour le pays, j'pense.




en Corse, on y va pas, ça fait chier les Corses et ils ont bien raison. Ou Alors en dernier recours, on y va mais pas pour faire chier. Moi j'y vais pour pas trop discuter avec eux, pour boire des coups avec eux et retourner les cailloux du hat des montagnes afin qu'ils aient un bronzage uniforme, les cailloux corses sont susceptibles.

pas comme les corses quoi


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> ... enfin, on va pas la bas pour la bouffe, plutôt pour le pays, j'pense.



C'est sûr... Quand on part, on peut avoir le réflexe Dupond-Lajoie qui consiste à dire que on mange partout plus mal qu'à la "maison" ...
Pour ma part je considère que bouffe et pays sont indissociables et que si on ne retrouve pas sa gamelle ailleurs, on ferait mieux de rester chez soi...
Combien de fois à l'étranger je me suis mis à écouter de bon franchouillards déblatérer sur la bouffe locale d'un air goguenard et suffisant, alors que je parie que bon nombre ne connaît même pas toute l'étendue de la gastronomie Française...
Le tourisme de masse, c'est la plaie!
Ici, pour trouver, il faut chercher et chercher à connaître... Mais pas vraiment l'été. C'est là qu'on vous prend le plus pour des Dupond de base... Je sais, c'est lamentable. 
Mais pour m'être fait entuber à l'occasion par quelques "restaurateurs" bien Gaulois ici et là, on n'est vraiment pas les seuls...
Amis touristes, bon saucisson d'âne au rabais...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (10 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> en Corse, on y va pas, ça fait chier les Corses et ils ont bien raison. Ou Alors en dernier recours, on y va mais pas pour faire chier. Moi j'y vais pour pas trop discuter avec eux, pour boire des coups avec eux et retourner les cailloux du hat des montagnes afin qu'ils aient un bronzage uniforme, les cailloux corses sont susceptibles.
> 
> pas comme les corses quoi



Oui, mais toi tu ne me sembles pas être un Dupond-Lajoie


----------



## aCLR (10 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ()
> Le tourisme de masse, c'est la plaie!
> ()



Bien d'accord avec toi. :hein:


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Bien d'accord avec toi. :hein:



D'ailleurs on devrait les diriger, en visite guidée, vers les Z.I.


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> D'ailleurs on devrait les diriger, en visite guidée, vers les Z.I.



C'est ce que l'on se disait hier, mon ami et moi.

Venez passer des vacances en Normandie, un loft vous attend en périphérie d'une zone industrielle. À une heure de la mer, à heure trente de la tour Eiffel, ressourcez-vous dans un cadre atypique* ; en plein cur du pays de Duchamp, Flaubert, Guillaume le conquérant et bien d'autres






*En cas de pluie (cela arrive parfois dans cette région) vos enfants pourront s'ébattre dans de grands volumes couverts


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> C'est ce que l'on se disait hier, mon ami et moi.
> 
> Venez passer des vacances en Normandie, un loft vous attend en périphérie d'une zone industrielle. À une heure de la mer, à heure trente de la tour Eiffel, ressourcez-vous dans un cadre atypique* ; en plein cur du pays de Duchamp, Flaubert, Guillaume le conquérant et bien d'autres


 
En plus c'est pas cher 120 la semaine, c'est ça ?


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2008)

Les enfants, c'est toujours demi-tarif&#8230;


----------



## Amok (11 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Les enfants, c'est toujours demi-tarif



Cool, je vais pouvoir envoyer Mackie en vacances...


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cool, je vais pouvoir envoyer Mackie en vacances...



Pour sa sécurité, mieux vaut qu'il soit accompagné d'un adulte* 




*Ça rapporte plus


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Août 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Cool, je vais pouvoir envoyer Mackie en vacances...



Il va trouver plein de choses à démonter et à revendre !


----------



## aCLR (11 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il va trouver plein de choses à démonter et à revendre !



Je vais fixer une caution exorbitante pour l'en dissuader


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

en juillet j'ai gouté aux délices de saint malo!!!:love::love::love::love:


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

joeldu18cher a dit:


> en juillet j'ai gouté aux délices de saint malo!!!:love::love::love::love:



Il a pas fait superbeau! il a meme beaucoup plu. Temps maussade.
Bonnes vacances quand meme?
pas trop décu par le climat breton j'espère.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> pas trop décu par le climat breton j'espère.



ça me fait rire ça ! c'est quoi le climat breton ?!


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça me fait rire ça ! c'est quoi le climat breton ?!


 
Tout dépend si le breton a bien ou mal dormi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> c'est quoi le climat breton ?!


 
C'est une invention bretonne brevetée.

C'est une méthode de sélection des touristes visant à éliminer les gros blaireaux en short.
Malheureusement, ça ne marche pas super super...
En plus, certains bretons dissidents ont décidé de se ralier plutôt au "dans le cochon, tout est bon" et se sont mis à répandre des rumeurs de beau temps contre-productive.

Au final, c'est le bordel.
Plus personne ne sait quel temps il doit faire.
Et, du coup, ça change tous les quart d'heure...


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça me fait rire ça ! c'est quoi le climat breton ?!



De la flotte, de la flotte et encore de la flotte.
Serieusement, saint malo, j'ay ai été en camping y'a deux ans, avec des copains.
On avait passé nos vacances à boire des bières , dans la voiture, sur le terrain de camping, comme des blaireaux, à l'abri de la pluie et du froid.
Mémorable, mais pas recommandable.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> De la flotte, de la flotte et encore de la flotte.
> Serieusement, saint malo, j'ay ai été en camping y'a deux ans, avec des copains.
> On avait passé nos vacances à boire des bières , dans la voiture, sur le terrain de camping, comme des blaireaux, à l'abri de la pluie et du froid.
> Mémorable, mais pas recommandable.



tu dois pas être breton alors sinon tu saurais qu'en Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons (comprendre que seuls les cons s'en plaignent ! )

moi j'suis pas breton mais je t'assure qu'il pleut moins souvent en Bretagne que dans le Pays de Caux Après si tu veux du soleil, il y a Malte mais c'est un beau rassemblement de péquenots là-bas !


----------



## joeldu18cher (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Il a pas fait superbeau! il a meme beaucoup plu. Temps maussade.
> Bonnes vacances quand meme?
> pas trop décu par le climat breton j'espère.




quand j'y etais , je n'ai eu que beau et chaleur ... tres chaud sur france , chaud agreable a saint malo,des envols de bikinis dans les vieilles rues!!! un regal !:love:
j'ai vraiment a do ré!
le paradis!


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2008)

Rayon de soleil sur le bassin parisien.
Moi pour l'instant, mes vacances, c'est ça.


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> tu dois pas être breton alors sinon tu saurais qu'en Bretagne, il ne pleut que sur les cons (comprendre que seuls les cons s'en plaignent ! )
> 
> moi j'suis pas breton mais je t'assure qu'il pleut moins souvent en Bretagne que dans le Pays de Caux Après si tu veux du soleil, il y a Malte mais c'est un beau rassemblement de péquenots là-bas !




Forcément! si tu compares à la Normandie!

Je demande pas l'impossible. j'ai des désirs basiques : que l'été il fasse chaud, qu'on puisse porter les fringues qu'on a acheté en soldes, en juin. Pouvoir aller sur la plage sans parapluie!
Jusqu'à aujourd'hui, c'est mission impossible! à part cinq ou six journées de mini soleil, éparpillées dans le mois de juillet, on a du se faire ceinture, une fois de plus.

Moi je suis pas en vacance, donc c'est pas grave, mais imagine un peu, les gens qu'ont des gosses, qui ont loué, qui sont en famille, ça doit être galère pour eux.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

en même temps, t'habites où en Bretagne ?!  parce que je t'assure qu'à Vannes ou La Baule, ça a l'air d'aller pas trop mal&#8230; 

les gens qui se plaignent du temps me font chier, ce sont des péquenots et les mômes pareils ! 

j'ai parlé de La Normandie ? non, j'ai parlé du Pays de Caux&#8230; je pense que tu devrais arrêter les généralités surtout !  

bon, allez je sors faire faire des photos à mon rolleiflex à vendre ! des nuages, du soleil, ça roxxe bien !


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Mouais enfin moi si j'ai des gosses et que je loue un truc pour aller en vacances en été en bretagne, je me fais insulter ! C'est pas là bas que j'irais chercher le soleil, même si c'est un lieu fort agréable, j'irais pour d'autres choses...


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

de toute façon, venez pas, ya déjà assez de péquenots pour que ne veniez pas en plus ! 

vais finir par aller vivre en Corse&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> j'ai parlé de La Normandie ? non, j'ai parlé du Pays de Caux


 
Me suis paumé à Bolbec, une fois - mais alors paumé...
Super mal indiqué ce pays de sauvages !
Faut pas y aller !

En plus, ils roulent encore en mobylette...

Sinon, "le climat breton" c'est drôle, non ?
Comme si tu avais le même dans le golfe du Morbihan et dans le Finistère nord...

Bref.


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> de toute façon, venez pas, ya déjà assez de péquenots pour que ne veniez pas en plus !
> 
> vais finir par aller vivre en Corse



Mais c'est qu' y voit des  péquenots partout, lui!

-ça va bien, Alèm ?
Tu nous taperais pas une petite déprime de post-modérateur?
Le blues de l'ex homme en vert?


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Mais c'est qu' y voit des  péquenots partout, lui!
> 
> -ça va bien, Alèm ?
> Tu nous taperais pas une petite déprime de post-modérateur?
> Le blues de l'ex homme en vert?



non mais c'est comme PonkHead je sais pas où t'habites mais tu dois sûrement pas connaitre la bretagne pour parler d'un "climat breton"


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Mais c'est qu' y voit des péquenots partout, lui!
> 
> -ça va bien, Alèm ?
> Tu nous taperais pas une petite déprime de post-modérateur?
> Le blues de l'ex homme en vert?


 
T'es pas prêt de repasser dans le vert côté disco toi :rateau::rateau:


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Ben en même temps des pequenots, y en a partout, ça s'appelle les "gens du coin".


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> non mais c'est comme PonkHead je sais pas où t'habites mais tu dois sûrement pas connaitre la bretagne pour parler d'un "climat breton"



Que wikepedia soit notre juge de paix.

Il s'agit d'un climat océanique, donc tempéré, surtout le long des côtes, avec de faibles différences de températures entre l'été et l'hiver. Le vent de nord-ouest (noroît en français, gwalarn en breton) domine au nord. Les pluies sont fréquentes, mais fines. Dans une même journée, il est courant qu'alternent éclaircies et ciel couvert.

Ca me donne envie d'enfiler mon maillot de bain!


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ben en même temps des pequenots, y en a partout, ça s'appelle les "gens du coin".



Et comme on est tous issu d'un coin de quelque part, on est tous le pequenot de quelqu'un.


----------



## jugnin (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Et comme on est tous issu d'un coin de quelque part, on est tous le pequenot de quelqu'un.



Sauf moi.

Bande de beaufs.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Ben en même temps des pequenots, y en a partout, ça s'appelle les "gens du coin".



ça tombe bien, je suis pas d'ici !   

d'ailleurs, pour les bretons, on dit plouc et non péquenots comme quoi tu parles sans savoir ! 



estomak a dit:


> Que wikepedia soit notre juge de paix.
> 
> Il s'agit d'un climat océanique, donc tempéré, surtout le long des côtes, avec de faibles différences de températures entre l'été et l'hiver. Le vent de nord-ouest (noroît en français, gwalarn en breton) domine au nord. Les pluies sont fréquentes, mais fines. Dans une même journée, il est courant qu'alternent éclaircies et ciel couvert.
> 
> Ca me donne envie d'enfiler mon maillot de bain!



on ne t'a jamais dit de confronter les opinions parfois risibles de Wikipedia avec la réalité ?! 

quand je vais à Rennes il fait moche mais la pluviométrie y est plus basse qu'à Nantes (et ici les pluies ne sont pas fines, crachin breton n'a pas connaitre à Nantes), quand je vais à Brest, il y a  plus de soleil qu'à Rennes mais aussi des tempêtes  etc 

mon avis, tu la connais pas trop la Bretagne, en même temps, j'ai l'impression qu'ici les gens n'essayent pas trop de connaitre ce qu'il y a à côté à plus de 50km quoi


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

C'est le leitmotiv des retours de vacances : "T'as eu beau temps ? T'as eu beau temps ?"

Les vacances, c'est "avoir beau temps".
C'est la condition sine qua non, une obligation.
Celui qui "a eu beau temps" est un malin, un winner, il est bronzé et on l'envie.
Celui qui "n'a pas eu beau temps" un raté, un qui sait pas choisir ses destinations, un looser, un miséreux et on le plaint beaucoup.

_Moutons, moutons,_
_soumis, dociles et sans rébellion,_
_bêê bêê..._

Qu'ils aillent donc pourrir au Club Med !


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Qu'ils aillent donc pourrir au Club Med !



est-ce qu'on peut les empaler aussi ?


----------



## CouleurSud (12 Août 2008)

jugnin a dit:


> Sauf moi.
> 
> Bande de beaufs.



Pareil pour moi

Je suis tellement déraciné que j'en suis devenu un pur esprit

Ce pourquoi d'ailleurs je ne pars jamais en vacances, car les purs esprits sont :

[youtube]Ci5SZx3VI_U[/youtube]


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça tombe bien, je suis pas d'ici !


moi non plus 



> d'ailleurs, pour les bretons, on dit plouc et non péquenots comme quoi tu parles sans savoir !


 
Eh ! je n'ai repris que tes propos ! :rateau:


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

asticotboy a dit:


> Eh ! je n'ai repris que tes propos ! :rateau:



oui sauf que moi je parlais des mecs comme toi avec un chapeau pour faire style, tu vois le genre &#8230;


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

Ben entre l'bob ricard et la casquette... y a pas photo je préfère le chapeau !

(pis c'est parceque j'étais dans le sud et qu'il y avait du soleil, sinon j'aurais opté pour le parapluie)


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ça tombe bien, je suis pas d'ici !
> 
> d'ailleurs, pour les bretons, on dit plouc et non péquenots comme quoi tu parles sans savoir !
> 
> ...



sacré alèm!
je vais pas me chamailler avec un spécialiste es météo  comme toi, mais juste te dire, que cette semaine, dans la région de rennes et ses alentours, (saint malo, saint brieuc où j'ai été), il a fait un temps pourri. Que mon frere qui vit à la baule, m'a appelé dimanche soir, et m'a dit qu'il avait fait un temps pourri toute la semaine (ciel nuageux, pluie , éclaircie). Qu'une copine qui habite à laval, m'a téléphoné, heureuse d'être en vacances et de partir a Biarritz, car elle a besoin de vitamine d : il a fait un temps pourri sur laval tout juillet.

Le mec qui te dit qu'il fait beau en bretagne, l'été, a mon avis, il bosse dans le tourisme.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

moi j'préfère la casquette, rien que pour le mauvais genre partout où je vais&#8230;


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> Le mec qui te dit qu'il fait beau en bretagne, l'été, a mon avis, il bosse dans le tourisme.



est-ce que j'ai dit qu'il faisait beau tout l'été ? j'ai juste dit que le climat n'est pas "régional" et que tu devrais peut-être penser à te barrer ailleurs si t'en as marre du temps mais bon pour être franc avec toi, si tu veux vraiment du beau temps les 2/3 de l'année, évite la France, file à Barcelone   

d'ici là, si tu te plains du temps de l'endroit où tu as décidé d'habiter (ou tout du moins de rester), c'est que tu es bien con et tout ceux qui sont dans le même cas, c'est pareil !  

si tu savais lire, t'aurais compris ça avant


----------



## estomak (12 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est le leitmotiv des retours de vacances : "T'as eu beau temps ? T'as eu beau temps ?"
> 
> Les vacances, c'est "avoir beau temps".
> C'est la condition sine qua non, une obligation.
> ...



C'est important quand meme, pour la peau, le moral, le beau temps. Enfin pour moi. si je suis en vacances, et que je suis obligé de rester cloitré dans un hôtel parecequ'il pleut dehors, je vais tirer une sale gueule.
Le temps gris, le ciel bas, les nuages, ça favorise la déprime il parait.


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

estomak a dit:


> C'est important quand meme, pour la peau, le moral, le beau temps. Enfin pour moi. si je suis en vacances, et que je suis obligé de rester cloitré dans un hôtel parecequ'il pleut dehors, je vais tirer une sale gueule.
> Le temps gris, le ciel bas, les nuages, ça favorise la déprime il parait.



le soleil important pour la peau ? ah oui j'en parlerais à mon cancer tiens


étonnant de savoir que c'est en Bretagne qu'on détecte le plus de cancers de la peau doit être les gens comme toi !


----------



## alèm (12 Août 2008)

PonkHead a bien raison tiens&#8230; tous des moutons et de beaux surconsommateurs de la vérité (télévisuelle)&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Sinon, pour répondre à la question initiale du fil, j'ai passé une semaine en juillet dans le pays basque, dans un châlet, en montagne, sans télé, sans internet et sans club Mickey pour se délester des mômes.

Et il n'a pas fait beau tout le temps.

Mais la région est magnifique, vraiment à couper le souffle, les gens sont accueillants, sympas comme j'ai rarement vu en France, j'ai passé de super vacances.

Et puis, si t'as pas eu le brouillard la veille, tu peux pas te réveiller au soleil, au-dessus du plafond nuageux dont n'émergent que les sommets, en bleu sur l'horizon.
T'oublie le taf, t'oublie la ville, t'oublie tes petites misères habituelles à deux balles, t'es juste bien.

Si vous cherchez en vacances un peu plus que la rotissoire à 50 écrevisse obèse et puant la crème solaire par centimètre carré, allez-y !


----------



## Grug (12 Août 2008)

C'est cool ces nouvelles fonctions effacer, fermer, bannir. :love:


----------



## asticotboy (12 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> allez-y !


 
Ouaip !
Bien d'accord avec toi !
C'est la bas que j'aimerais m'installer... 
Ne serait-ce que pour l'Atlantique et les Pyrénées


----------



## Craquounette (12 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Moutons, moutons,_
> _soumis, dociles et sans rébellion,_
> _bêê bêê..._


 
Patoch' a créé un p'tit coin sympa pour eux 


:style:


----------



## tirhum (12 Août 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Me suis paumé à Bolbec, une fois - mais alors paumé...
> Super mal indiqué ce pays de sauvages !
> Faut pas y aller !
> 
> ...


Malheureux !... :afraid:
Même en habitant pas loin, j'évite soigneusement ce genre d'endroit...
N'y suis jamais allé, mais ça ne me manque pas !...


----------



## aCLR (12 Août 2008)

alèm a dit:


> ()
> 
> les gens qui se plaignent du temps me font chier, ce sont des péquenots et les mômes pareils !
> 
> ()




Ouais, qu'ils aillent vivre dans le désert. Du soleil toute l'année, du sable à perte de vue et quelques rares oasis.
:style:
J'aime la pluie dans le pays de Caux. La campagne est verdoyante, les vaches sont bien grasses, j'en passe et des meilleures. La nature nous a gâté.





PS : il commence à pleuvoir à grosses gouttes :love:


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Je pars une semaine à Liège super les vacances .


----------



## Alex666 (12 Août 2008)

C0rentin a dit:


> Je pars une semaine à Liège super les vacances .



Liège mais c'est génial comme ville  plein de bières de bars et de filles super sympa !

c'est une ville qui bouge toute l'année j'espère que ça sera le cas pour toi cet été

les belges sont adorables:love:


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Août 2008)

Alex666 a dit:


> les belges sont adorables:love:



Pas faux 

(non jme la pète pas )


Et puis corentin..... y'a du sirop de liège à liège


----------



## mado (12 Août 2008)

11m, des voiles, du bleu tout autour, un peu de terre (pas de panique.., ni corse ni bretonne )
C'est pour demain.
Et c'est bien.
Soleil ou pas.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Août 2008)

Euh je connais Liège vu que tout le reste de ma famille y est, juste que cette semaine là on va garder les deux petits enfants de ma soeur.
Sinon des bières qu'on en boive à Tournai ou à Liège ça change rien .


----------



## Luc G (12 Août 2008)

Je ne pars pas en vacances mais j'en reviens. La Lozère était toujours aussi Lozère.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2008)

mado a dit:


> 11m, des voiles, du bleu tout autour, un peu de terre ...C'est pour demain.
> Et c'est bien.
> Soleil ou pas.



Tout pareil... Départ le 23 et cap sur l'Italie... Retour via Elbe et le Cap Corse... 12 jours de calme :love::love::love:


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Tout pareil... Départ le 23 et cap sur l'Italie... Retour via Elbe et le Cap Corse... 12 jours de calme :love::love::love:


Pourra se promener sans boules quiès sur les forums !.... 



 :love:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourra se promener sans boules quiès sur les forums !....
> 
> 
> 
> :love:



*TU PEUX TE GRATTER AVEC 
UN CAGEOT D'OURSINS,
EN ATTENDANT !!!*


----------



## tirhum (13 Août 2008)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (13 Août 2008)

*ZIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIP!!!*


----------



## Amok (13 Août 2008)

Et voilà, encore un qui va nous pondre un nioub dans 9 mois...


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Août 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Pourra se promener sans boules quiès sur les forums !....
> 
> 
> 
> :love:


 

Mais non ! Patoch il a une antenne wifi filaire 

Il l'enroule autour d'un spécial saucisson d'âne (for touriste only (c)) et hop il a le wifi partout


----------



## TibomonG4 (13 Août 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Il l'enroule autour d'un spécial saucisson d'âne (for touriste only (c)) et hop il a le wifi partout



Et question âneries, tu t'y connais


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et question âneries, tu t'y connais



Attention mon petit  je te portais haut dans mon estime mais si tu commences à dire des âneries tu vas descendre


----------



## katelijn (14 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Et question âneries, tu t'y connais





Pharmacos a dit:


> Attention mon petit  je te portais haut dans mon estime mais si tu commences à dire des âneries tu vas descendre



bon t'es belge, ça excuse! :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Août 2008)

katelijn a dit:


> bon t'es belge, ça excuse! :mouais:


 

Ohhh toi 


:love::love::love:


----------



## Pharmacos (15 Août 2008)

Adiiiiieeeeeeuuuuuuuu  RDV de l'autre côté de l'atlantique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Ooooooh ; putain d'Adèle et de Manon réunies!!!!
Les sacs sont presque prêts.
Provision de rhum et de whisky au top.
Bières.... rodjeure.
Des bouquins triés.
CD gravés en masse.
Quelques provisions de bouche à acheter demain matin à Toulon eeeeeeeet....

Cap sur l'Italie!!!!!


:love::love::love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2008)

Mais si   surtout à estomak and co   Besoin de rameurs ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Besoin de rameurs ?



Nan... Juste des pare-battage...


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ode aux vacances



Oublie pas Lucky...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Oublie pas Lucky...



Juste une cartouche d'avance, vu qu'elles sont encore moins chères en Italie


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Nan... Juste des pare-battage...



Aucun souci, blancs cela va de soi avec cordage fourni


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Juste une cartouche d'avance, vu qu'elles sont encore moins chères en Italie



Moi qui hésitais à passer par l'Italie pour rejoindre le Sud, je crois que tu viens de me fournir un argument choc


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Moi qui hésitais à passer par l'Italie pour rejoindre le Sud, je crois que tu viens de me fournir un argument choc



Hop! Cap sur le tunnel du St Bernard!


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Hop! Cap sur le tunnel du St Bernard!



Tatata... Je vais prendre le col histoire de taquiner quelques chanoines


----------



## PATOCHMAN (22 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tatata... Je vais prendre le col histoire de taquiner quelques chanoines



ne va pas nous mettre les corbeaux intégristes sur béquille, toi!


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Tatata... Je vais prendre le col histoire de taquiner quelques chanoines



Tu comptes courser le clergé ?


----------



## Craquounette (22 Août 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> ne va pas nous mettre les corbeaux intégristes sur béquille, toi!





TibomonG4 a dit:


> Tu comptes courser le clergé ?



Et voilà... Tout de suite.... Les mauvais esprits sortent de l'ombre!! Vous périrez dans les flammes de l'enfer


----------



## da capo (22 Août 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Vous périrez dans les flammes de l'enfer



Grenouille de bénitier ?
_
Nous v'là beaux_


----------



## TibomonG4 (22 Août 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Grenouille de bénitier ?
> _
> Nous v'là beaux_



Tant que ce n'est pas bonne du curé


----------



## la(n)guille (24 Août 2008)

olivier78150 a dit:


> super enfin un copain
> 
> pas comme ceux qui regardent sous leur lit si je suis pas en dessous
> 
> ...



Cela dit, je te comprends... moi, quand je vois un bâtiment de cette qualité, j'achète instantanément du C4. Profites bien de ton hôtel "bouygues".


----------



## aCLR (24 Août 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> Cela dit, je te comprends... moi, quand je vois un bâtiment de cette qualité, j'achète instantanément du C4. Profites bien de ton hôtel "bouygues".



C'est le seul truc dont il peut encore profiter (s'est encore fait bannir le pauvre  )


----------



## madapple (26 Août 2008)

Image Bien trop lourde....


----------



## TibomonG4 (26 Août 2008)

On peut avoir la photo dans un format supérieur ? On ne voit pas bien sur celle-ci  3648 x 2736 px en 300 pesant au bas mot 2,7 Mo c'est un peu juste...


----------



## aCLR (26 Août 2008)

Plus que 17 posts avant de revenir ici&#8230;


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)

aCLR a dit:


> Plus que 17 posts avant de revenir ici


 avant de revenir d'ou ?


----------



## aCLR (29 Août 2008)

madapple a dit:


> avant de revenir d'ou ?



Non rien, Sa Majesté* s'est occupé de tout. Mon séjour loin d'ici touche à sa fin



*​


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)




----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Décidément, tu l'aimes bien cette photo... 
Quand tu arrives à la poster dans un format autre que le "grand aigle"...


----------



## bobbynountchak (29 Août 2008)

J'ai fait des panoramiques avec 18 photos, je reviens les poster grandeur nature dés que je peux.


----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Cunnard !....  :love:


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)




----------



## tirhum (29 Août 2008)

Heuuuu...
Tu devrais poster plus grand... 
Ce n'est pas parce que tu poste une image gigantesque qu'on va mieux l'apprécier, au contraire... :mouais:
Une image plus petite et compressée sera plus "visible" dans son ensemble...
Donc on "l'appréciera" mieux...


----------



## madapple (29 Août 2008)




----------



## flotow (29 Août 2008)

les blancs sont cramés


----------



## Nephou (29 Août 2008)

*Rappel :*
Le thème du fil était, je cite, « qui part ou en vacances ? » &#8211; les lecteurs attentifs auront rectifiés d&#8217;eux-même le ou (conjonction de coordination) en où (complément circonstanciel de lieu) &#8211;et non pas : « faites ici moins bien que chez flickr et postez toutes vos photos de vacances en format poster pour être certain de les imposer à tous le monde ». 

En bref : au même titre que l&#8217;écriture tout en capitales, le placardage format _king size_ est une agression visuelle pour les lecteurs et témoigne d&#8217;un manque de respect.

*+* : un post par minute ça s&#8217;appelle du flood

*+* : le multi-pseudo est condamné


allez  plus que 23 jours et 23 heures


----------



## bobbynountchak (30 Août 2008)

Roooooh, vous êtes méchants! 

Moi j'aime bien toutes ces photos immenses ou il se passe rien.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2008)

Je rentre en france demain  tout le monde s'en fout mais je le dis 

Les vacances....sont bientôt finies....


----------



## Madeline (1 Septembre 2008)

_«Rappel :
Le thème du fil était, je cite, « qui part ou en vacances ? »_

ET 
Pas qui rentre... t'es pas sur le bon fil


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

et je repars dans une sorte de vacance qui dure toute l'année et qui s'appelle LYCEE  :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> et je repars dans une sorte de vacance qui dure toute l'année et qui s'appelle LYCEE  :sleep::sleep::sleep:



...ben ça rassure...

.
moi je suis reparti en vacances ce WE ...dès vendredi pm ......plage del'Estagnole, 29° eau à 26°.....le lendemain petite virée à moto avec mon poto dans le Verdon, samedi soir petite bouffe avec mon autre pote, dimanche matin sortie moto avec le Hornet Team auLac d'Esparron du Verdon, retour vers 15h00 pour une barbecue chez des amis, dimanche soir, un petit footing pour digérer......

..et le 18 je prends encore quelques jours de repos .....pour une petite balade moto avec les potes du VFR cub, de Menton à Seez par les cols alpins pendant 4 jours .......

..ensuite je prévois quand même un petit séjour en Martinique avant la fin de l'année pour règler quelques problèmes de famille.....

..après quoi je pense faire une surprise à ma chérie en l'emmenant pour son anniv à la Réunion...en novembvre

..et puis bientôt Noel......


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ben ça rassure...
> 
> .
> moi je suis reparti en vacances ce WE ...dès vendredi pm ......plage del'Estagnole, 29° eau à 26°.....le lendemain petite virée à moto avec mon poto dans le Verdon, samedi soir petite bouffe avec mon autre pote, dimanche matin sortie moto avec le Hornet Team auLac d'Esparron du Verdon, retour vers 15h00 pour une barbecue chez des amis, dimanche soir, un petit footing pour digérer......
> ...



Bon.  On ne dira rien.


----------



## Lila (1 Septembre 2008)

pierre-auvergne a dit:


> Bon.  On ne dira rien.



...oui hein !!!....en plus c'est ta signature qui m'a inspiré


----------



## CouleurSud (1 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ..après quoi je pense faire une surprise à ma chérie en l'emmenant pour son anniv à la Réunion...en novembvre



Bonne idée 

(c'est le meilleur mois de l'année)


----------



## pierre-auvergne (1 Septembre 2008)

Y en a qu'on de la chance et d'autres pas !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2008)

Héééééééééé oui... Je suis revenu...


----------



## Madeline (4 Septembre 2008)

De la Corse... ou vers la Corse 

Bienvenue


----------



## PATOCHMAN (4 Septembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> De la Corse... ou vers la Corse
> 
> Bienvenue


En Corse ; après avoir fait le tour d'autres îles...


----------



## Madeline (5 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En Corse ; après avoir fait le tour d'autres îles...



Lesquelles ? J'adore les îles *La Corse* et *d'autres*


----------



## Anonyme (5 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Héééééééééé oui... Je suis revenu...


Et alors ? Tu te crois seul peut-être ?


----------



## tirhum (5 Septembre 2008)

Et meeeeeeeeeeeerrrde !.... 


 :love:


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2008)

C'est la saison des revenants ? 

On va peut-être enfin revoir le roi du Zzziiiiiiiiiipppppppppp


----------



## stephaaanie (5 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Et meeeeeeeeeeeerrrde !....



Poil au ... 


Ah ah... pas facile, hein !


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

stephaaanie a dit:


> Poil au ...
> 
> 
> Ah ah... pas facile, hein !




wé Thirum va être carrément frustré là ...ça lui brise sa belle série


----------



## Bassman (5 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> wé Thirum va être carrément frustré là ...ça lui brise sa belle série


Poil au kiki


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

Bon on ferme un peu là ! c'est plus les vacances ! poil aux fragances  !


----------



## Craquounette (5 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> wé Thirum va être carrément frustré là ...ça lui brise sa belle série



Tirhum les a rarement brisées... Il se rattrape avec son stylo


----------



## Lila (5 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon on ferme un peu là ! c'est plus les vacances ! poil aux fragances  !



... là sérieux je demande à voir .....(oui je sais je suis très visuel comme mec...tactile aussi ...):love:


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ... là sérieux je demande à voir .....(oui je sais je suis très visuel comme mec...tactile aussi ...):love:



Un soir je te montrerai......


----------



## melaure (5 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Bon on ferme un peu là ! c'est plus les vacances ! poil aux fragances  !



Parle pour toi. Tout le monde n'a pas envie de partir en vacances avec les millions de parigots !!!

Je pars toujours en septembre/octobre, et là c'est vraiment agréable


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Parle pour toi. Tout le monde n'a pas envie de partir en vacances avec les millions de parigots !!!
> 
> Je pars toujours en septembre/octobre, et là c'est vraiment agréable



Je ne pars jamais en vacances avec des parigots  (ne jamais dire jamais )


----------



## PATOCHMAN (5 Septembre 2008)

Madeline a dit:


> Lesquelles ?



Madalena, Elbe, Capraia... Entre autres...


----------



## usurp (5 Septembre 2008)

Alors? elles sont aussi belle que la tienne ?


----------



## Pharmacos (5 Septembre 2008)

usurp a dit:


> Alors? elles sont aussi belle que la tienne ?



Aucune n'est plus belle que la femme de patoch 

Comment oses tu !


----------



## usurp (5 Septembre 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Aucune n'est plus belle que la femme de patoch
> 
> Comment oses tu !





Je n'en doute point !!!


----------



## Madeline (5 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Madalena, Elbe, Capraia... Entre autres...



Merci, je vais partir à leur découverte... virtuelle


----------



## Lalla (6 Septembre 2008)

Mardi: New-York! Enfin !!!  J'ai sacrifié mes économies pour mon permis de conduire pour la grande pomme! Mais à mon avis je ne vais pas regretter...


----------



## la(n)guille (6 Septembre 2008)

Pour tout vous dire... demain je pars de Tokyo pour Sydney, puis j'irai en Thaïlande dans un mois et après... mais je vous dirai plus tard...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (6 Septembre 2008)

Bon, ben moi je repars pour un an de vacances en Corses... 'Tain! La galère!... :style:


----------



## Anonyme (6 Septembre 2008)

la(n)guille a dit:


> puis j'irai en Thaïlande dans un mois et après...



En tôle ?


----------



## Luc G (6 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, ben moi je repars pour un an de vacances en Corses... 'Tain! La galère!... :style:



Tu y vas à la rame ? Ils veulent plus te laisser monter dans le ferry ?
Ou alors c'est des touristes que tu fais ramer, au fouet ?


----------



## pierre-auvergne (6 Septembre 2008)

Luc G a dit:


> Tu y vas à la rame ? Ils veulent plus te laisser monter dans le ferry ?
> Ou alors c'est des touristes que tu fais ramer, au fouet ?



Généralement, chez les corses, on ne fonctionne pas au fouet.


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Bon, ben moi je repars pour un an de vacances en Corses... 'Tain! La galère!... :style:



*...ça s'arrose !!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Je viens de revenir.
Je ne suis pas content (d'être revenu).


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> *...ça s'arrose !!!!*



Pour oser écrire en vert, tu as du bien arroser je ne sais quoi, toi !


----------



## PATOCHMAN (8 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour oser écrire en vert, tu as du bien arroser je ne sais quoi, toi !



En parlant de revenir... Comment ça se fait que tu es encore violet, toi? Puisqu'il semblerait qu'IL est revenu...


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En parlant de revenir... Comment ça se fait que tu es encore violet, toi? Puisqu'il semblerait qu'IL est revenu...


 
Laisse-lui ce petit plaisir... Il aime tant se balader en soutane, les idées à l'air libre


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Par contre, il ne porte toujours pas de sous-vêtements&#8230; il a des pellicules sur les chaussures ! :affraid:


----------



## Amok (8 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> En parlant de revenir... Comment ça se fait que tu es encore violet, toi? Puisqu'il semblerait qu'IL est revenu...





Craquounette a dit:


> Laisse-lui ce petit plaisir... Il aime tant se balader en soutane, les idées à l'air libre





BackCat a dit:


> Par contre, il ne porte toujours pas de sous-vêtements&#8230; il a des pellicules sur les chaussures ! :affraid:



Craquounette entre BackCat et Patoch : je comprends que les trois perdent la tête !  :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Mais toi aussi, tu m'as manqué


----------



## Craquounette (8 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Mais toi aussi, tu m'as manqué



T'inquiètes... il est simplement jaloux


----------



## Lila (8 Septembre 2008)

Amok a dit:


> Pour oser écrire en vert, tu as du bien arroser je ne sais quoi, toi !




...sachez Môssieu que le vert est autorisé  : aux lèvres pour ceux qui savent pas naviguer, aux yeux pour de jolies brunes, au teint pour la grenouille, au verre pour Patoch....


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2008)

Ou comme dominante de couleur pour les gaz que tu émets, on sait !


----------



## TibomonG4 (8 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...sachez Môssieu que le vert est autorisé  : aux lèvres pour ceux qui savent pas naviguer, aux yeux pour de jolies brunes, au teint pour la grenouille, au verre pour Patoch....




Arsenic et vieille dentelle ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (8 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Arsenic et vieille dentelle ?



Non, CH4 + H2S tout simplement... :rateau:


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> Non, CH4 + H2S tout simplement... :rateau:



...4 suisses + 2 hors sujets :mouais::hein: ??????????


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2008)

J'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils avaient CH sur leur plaque minéralogique... C'est pas des Chuisses...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> J'ai jamais compris pourquoi ils avaient CH sur leur plaque minéralogique... C'est pas des Chuisses...


 
Pour une fois que je te "cultiver" :  CH = Confédération Helvétique


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Pour une fois que je te "cultiver" :  CH = Confédération Helvétique



M'enfin ma Nounouille©... un ancien frontalier comme moi...


----------



## Craquounette (9 Septembre 2008)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> M'enfin ma Nounouille©... un ancien frontalier comme moi...


 
Cette fois c'est bon... L'altruisme et moi c'est définitivement fini  

_Il y a des jours, je me navre à un point... si vous saviez... _


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

Craquounette a dit:


> Cette fois c'est bon... *L'altruisme* et moi c'est définitivement fini
> 
> _Il y a des jours, je me navre à un point... si vous saviez... _



...ça t'apprendra à essayer des trucs sexuels bizarres


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2008)

Tout le monde est bien rentré ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ça t'apprendra à essayer des trucs sexuels bizarres



Mais qu'il a les idées mal placées ! La danse sur l'échelle c'est pour donner la météo, pas pour faire un strip-tease !  :love:


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Mais qu'il a les idées mal placées ! La danse sur l'échelle c'est pour donner la météo, pas pour faire un strip-tease !  :love:



......si tu savais ce que je peux faire avec une échelle :love:


----------



## TibomonG4 (9 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ...ça t'apprendra à essayer des trucs sexuels bizarres





Grug a dit:


> Tout le monde est bien rentré ?



:mouais: M'enfin !


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Tout le monde est bien rentré ?



...c'est un piège c'est ça :mouais: ?

...c'est pour videoban ?


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Tout le monde est bien rentré ?



Tiens, quelque chose me dit que ça va pas tarder à fermer ici... rangez les sauts, les pelles et les tubes de crème anti-mycose... 
Ceci dit, l'office du tourisme de Fancoulaux nous fait savoir qu'il y a des promos fin de saison... profitez zan...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Tout le monde est bien rentré ?



Attend!
Reste la vague des qui ont un boulot mais pas d'enfants (ou en bas-âge) et qui préfèrent partir hors-saison parce que c'est moins cher, moins peuplé et qu'il y fait presque aussi beau.
Viennent à peine de partir, ceux là.


----------



## Lila (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Attend!
> Reste la vague des qui ont un boulot mais pas d'enfants (ou en bas-âge) et qui préfèrent partir hors-saison parce que c'est moins cher, moins peuplé et qu'il y fait presque aussi beau.
> Viennent à peine de partir, ceux là.




..tu veux dire 2 semaines de rab là ? :afraid:


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Attend!
> Reste la vague des qui ont un boulot mais pas d'enfants (ou en bas-âge) et qui préfèrent partir hors-saison parce que c'est moins cher, moins peuplé et qu'il y fait presque aussi beau.
> Viennent à peine de partir, ceux là.



Sans oublier les fainéants, plus ou moins chômeurs, qui n'ont qu'un but dans la vie : surfer. Ceux-là partent aussi maintenant, parce que les houles arrivent et que les touristes en sabots roses ont enfin été redirigés vers leur destination essentielle : être rentables, produire, consommer (notamment des sabots roses)


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Sans oublier les fainéants,



_Ici la France qui se couche taaaaaaaard,
le travail c'est la tortuuuuuuuuure,
_


----------



## CouleurSud (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> _Ici la France qui se couche taaaaaaaard,
> le travail c'est la tortuuuuuuuuure,
> _



Le sufeur se couche tard, pour diverses raisons qu'il serait trop long d'exposer ici. Mais il se lève tôt, car la session du matin est la meilleure de la journée. Le surfeur est donc, certes un fainéant, mais un fainéant actif.


----------



## Grug (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Attend!
> Reste la vague des qui ont un boulot mais pas d'enfants (ou en bas-âge) et qui préfèrent partir hors-saison parce que c'est moins cher, moins peuplé et qu'il y fait presque aussi beau.
> Viennent à peine de partir, ceux là.


Ben si ils sont partis 

Mais bon, j'attends
J'attends des destinations de rêve, des couchers de soleil sur le Mékong, des campings foireux à Palavas les flots, du soleil, de la mer, de l'aventure

Moi, c'est la rentrée.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> Le sufeur se couche tard, pour diverses raisons qu'il serait trop long d'exposer ici. Mais il se lève tôt, car la session du matin est la meilleure de la journée. Le surfeur est donc, certes un fainéant, mais un fainéant actif.



Je sais pas.
Je suis pour les requins, moi.



Grug a dit:


> Ben si ils sont partis&#8230;
> 
> Mais bon, j'attends&#8230;
> J'attends des destinations de rêve, des couchers de soleil sur le Mékong, des campings foireux à Palavas les flots, du soleil, de la mer, de l'aventure&#8230;
> ...



Et puis, sinon, une fois tout le monde rentré, il y en aura bien un pour ouvrir un fil "racontez vos vacances"...


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Moi, c'est la rentrée.



Et moi bientôt le départ !!!


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

melaure a dit:


> Et moi bientôt le départ !!!


Ouf On partage ta joie.


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Ouf On partage ta joie.



Je serais très vite de retour. Je pensais même prendre une clé 3G pour ne pas te manquer


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Je suis le seul à parler, mais ne crois pas que je suis le seul à avoir eu cette fausse joie  J'écrirai de longs textes à la gloire de la Formule 1 et de Ferrari réunies, avec des images d'une lourdeur infernale, rien que pour toi&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> J'écrirai de longs textes à la gloire de la Formule 1 et de Ferrari réunies



Laurence descend dans des hôtel un peu cheap?


----------



## bobbynountchak (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au doigt.


Rah mais il est con lui! :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> Laurence descend dans des hôtel un peu cheap?


Ouais ben lui aussi 

:love:


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

BackCat a dit:


> Je suis le seul à parler, mais ne crois pas que je suis le seul à avoir eu cette fausse joie  J'écrirai de longs textes à la gloire de la Formule 1 et de Ferrari réunies, avec des images d'une lourdeur infernale, rien que pour toi



Au moins 10 Mo par image, sinon ça vaut pas le coup !


----------



## mado (9 Septembre 2008)

Grug a dit:


> Ben si ils sont partis
> 
> Mais bon, j'attends
> J'attends des destinations de rêve, des couchers de soleil sur le Mékong, des campings foireux à Palavas les flots, du soleil, de la mer, de l'aventure
> ...



Pfff.
Sont nettement moins foireux les campings de Palavas quand tout le monde est reparti. Même les tonnes de cafards disparaissent comme par enchantement :love:


Mais c'est clair, pour les habitants de la presqu'île, c'est un peu popu..


----------



## mado (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...



Ben j'sais pas, les plages naturistes c'est pas là !


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Relax,
Palavas.


----------



## Madeline (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Poil au...



T'as don ben des poils


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2008)

CouleurSud a dit:


> ...les touristes en sabots roses ont enfin été redirigés vers leur destination essentielle : être rentables, produire, consommer (notamment des sabots roses)



Bon faut lui dire maintenant à Roselyne hein... c'est VRAIMENT ridicule...  :hein: :rateau:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Le ridicule ne tue pas.
Et ce qui ne te tue pas te rend plus fort.

Roselyne, bientôt plus forte que Hulk !


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2008)

PonkHead a dit:


> ...
> Roselyne, bientôt plus forte que Hulk !




C'est vrai que c'est un peu le même gabarit...


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2008)

Qui supprime mes "poil" ?!... 





=>[]


----------



## melaure (9 Septembre 2008)

LeConcombreMaske a dit:


> C'est vrai que c'est un peu le même gabarit...



Le femme de Hulk est toute rose ?


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui supprime mes "poil" ?!...



La cire chaude ?


----------



## mado (9 Septembre 2008)

Plains toi, séance d'épilation gratuite.



_Grillée par de la cire.._


----------



## Madeline (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui supprime mes "poil" ?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Veux pas les supprimer veux les voir :rose:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

mado a dit:


> _Grillée par de la cire.._



Triste cire...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2008)

Ben moi j'suis pas partie mais j'ai bien la tête ailleurs


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (9 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ben moi j'suis pas partie mais j'ai bien la tête ailleurs



ce qui, chez toi, n'est pas toujours très prudent ...


----------



## tirhum (9 Septembre 2008)

tirhum a dit:


> Qui supprime mes "poil" ?!...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Benjamiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiin !...
Rends moi mes "poil" !...
Voleur !...


----------



## Lila (10 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Ben moi j'suis pas partie mais j*'ai bien la tête ailleurs*



ah ? :rateau:

c'est sombre non ?


----------



## Anonyme (10 Septembre 2008)

Tiens Lila juste pour toi 

[YOUTUBE]XuGGHSYCPVk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Lila (10 Septembre 2008)

odré a dit:


> Tiens Lila juste pour toi



....zut ...chez moi la lumière est bleue .....


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Septembre 2008)

Lila a dit:


> ....zut ...chez moi la lumière est bleue .....



Il faut penser à virer la plist (©EdTheGrosseTête)


----------

